# scary coyote



## mattellis2 (Jan 8, 2009)

found this set on another forum.  don't have the details or who got chewed up the worst, but they're some awesome shots.

-matt


----------



## jmharris23 (Jan 8, 2009)

He looks mad


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 8, 2009)

*he looks like*

He looks like he's in a "fox pen" hunt...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good night!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2009)

matthewsman said:


> He looks like he's in a "fox pen" hunt...



That is what it looks like.  I always wondered why it is illegal to pen up dogs and fight them, but throw a yote in and it's ok....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 8, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> That is what it looks like.  I always wondered why it is illegal to pen up dogs and fight them, but throw a yote in and it's ok....



just doesnt make sence..


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 8, 2009)

*something to consider*

The guys who host those hunts will tell you that that is a rare occurence,that the animals have ample opportunity to hide or escape...Believe that?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 8, 2009)

The look on that dogs face in the 3rd pic is priceless


----------



## heavymetalhunter (Jan 8, 2009)

Swamp Runner said:


> The look on that dogs face in the 3rd pic is priceless



yep.


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 8, 2009)

OR


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 8, 2009)

That is what it looks like. I always wondered why it is illegal to pen up dogs and fight them, but throw a yote in and it's ok.... Probably because no one has ever had a couote as a house pet.


----------



## watashot89 (Jan 8, 2009)

yea thats deff in a coyote pen.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jan 8, 2009)

Swamp Runner said:


> The look on that dogs face in the 3rd pic is priceless



 thts exactly what i thought 2 myself


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2009)

Ihunt said:


> That is what it looks like. I always wondered why it is illegal to pen up dogs and fight them, but throw a yote in and it's ok.... Probably because no one has ever had a couote as a house pet.



Sure they have.    Here is a website shows a lady who raised a pup:

http://dailycoyote.blogspot.com/


----------



## six two (Jan 8, 2009)

im thinkin the yote is probably caught in a snare or some type of trap by the back leg. but i was almost wrong one time before


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 8, 2009)

six two said:


> im thinkin the yote is probably caught in a snare or some type of trap by the back leg. but i was almost wrong one time before



You know what...I went back and looked at that pic. after what you just said.  There is a "trench" around that coyote classic of a trapped animal.  Also,   in the third pic on the lunge, that coyote's back legs are both airborne, and its front legs are outside of that rench, but not very far.  It would have run if it was not immobilized.  I think you are right.  That yote is stuck in a trap.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 8, 2009)

*?*

You can see that is a dug in fence with barb wire on the bottom...He may be in a trap,but most trappers wouldn't put one that close to a fence..A stake will hold  well with horizontal pressure but not with verticle..Should a coon or cat got caught there and use the fence to climb,they could pull the stake up and out..If it's legal where it's at,or maybe even if it wasn't,it would be common to put a wire snare there if it's a low place in the fence they were sliding under..


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 9, 2009)

I hate seeing animals treated that way. Coyote or not, I would like to spend some time in a cage with the maggots who do that kind of stuff!


----------



## Crimson (Jan 10, 2009)

siberian1 said:


> I hate seeing animals treated that way. Coyote or not, I would like to spend some time in a cage with the maggots who do that kind of stuff!



I'm with you 1000%. I don't see any difference in that and what the Michael Vick's of this world do.  I don't like any kind of high fenced hunting.  I think it is awful.


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 10, 2009)

Huntin is one thing but NO MATTER how you slice it that is NOT humane. PERIOD.


----------



## MisterClean (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree that the cameraman is a nutless, gutless slug.  Plus, he doesn't give a rip about his own dogs.  A coyote can give twice what he gets.  

These types of "sportsmen" will be what the vitamin D-deficient, liberal, antis will use as their posterboys to ban hunting, fishing, hiking, breathing, etc.


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 13, 2009)

Give me a fighting chance anyday..


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Jan 14, 2009)

Any of you ever been to a fox pen? The last thing the owner of that pen wants is for that coyote to get killed. He more than likely has $75 or more in just buying the coyote, plus the costs of feeding and medicating it. Do ya'll understand the purpose of a fox pen? With the increase of landowner conflicts very few fox hunters are able to run dogs outside of pens anymore. The only alternative are these pens which are normally several hundred acres in size. The dogs are turned in to run the coyotes or fox, not fight and kill them. The sport is in hearing the dogs run. Every pen I have ever seen, has places for the coyotes to escape when it gets tired. In fact, extremely fast tracking dogs that catch coyotes will be banned from most pens. I don't know where these pics came from, or anything about them for that matter, but I wouldn't be surprised if the coyote backed the dogs off and broke loose. The dogs were probably surprised that they actually caught it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 14, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> Huntin is one thing but NO MATTER how you slice it that is NOT humane. PERIOD.



Agreed!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 14, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> That is what it looks like.  I always wondered why it is illegal to pen up dogs and fight them, but throw a yote in and it's ok....



Amen! Just kill the stinkin things!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Bowyer29 said:


> Amen! Just kill the stinkin things!



Either kill them or leave them be.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 14, 2009)

Neat pictures of a stupid activity


----------



## Lead Poison (Jan 14, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> Huntin is one thing but NO MATTER how you slice it that is NOT humane. PERIOD.



I agree.


----------



## bushpig1998 (Jan 14, 2009)

mattellis2 said:


> OR


Priceless! Thanks for a good laugh!
Canned hunting isn't ethical, no matter which way you slice it...


----------



## River Rambler (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe Michael Vick needs some company.
These guys give ethical hunters a bad name.


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 14, 2009)

*Here we go again...........*

That's not foxpen wire, how a foxpen border is setup..............nor are those dogs fox hounds. 

The yote is in the middle of a trap circle, and someone obviously doesn't care enough about their dogs to let them get to a live yote.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 15, 2009)

bull0ne said:


> That's not foxpen wire, how a foxpen border is setup..............nor are those dogs fox hounds.
> 
> The yote is in the middle of a trap circle, and someone obviously doesn't care enough about their dogs to let them get to a live yote.



QUIT INJECTING FACTS INTO THIS DISCUSSION! IT WAS MORE FUN THINKING THERE WERE FOXES OUT THERE THAT WERE TOO BIG TO ESCAPE THRU GAME FENCE. I MET GUYS OUT WEST WHO HUNTED COYOTES WITH DOGS ON WHAT I GUESS WOULD BE HIGH DESERT COUNTRY. DOGS LOOKED TO ME LIKE STAG OR DEER HOUNDS AND THEY SAID THEY WOULD RUN IT DOWN AND KILL IT IF THEY COULDNT GET A SHOT FIRST. THIS LOOKS LIKE SOME OLE BOY JUST TURNING HIS DOGS OUT ON A COYOTE IN A TRAP BUT FOR DISCUSSION SAKE DONT MOST PEOPLE START/TRAIN DOGS ON A CAGED ANIMAL IE RABBIT PENS, HOG BAY PENS AND COONS IN ROLL CAGES?


----------



## Corey (Jan 15, 2009)

What the diffrence in this and Hog Hunting with 
dog's, hog dog's get tore up to dont they?


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 15, 2009)

HOGDOG76 said:


> QUIT INJECTING FACTS INTO THIS DISCUSSION! IT WAS MORE FUN THINKING THERE WERE FOXES OUT THERE THAT WERE TOO BIG TO ESCAPE THRU GAME FENCE. I MET GUYS OUT WEST WHO HUNTED COYOTES WITH DOGS ON WHAT I GUESS WOULD BE HIGH DESERT COUNTRY. DOGS LOOKED TO ME LIKE STAG OR DEER HOUNDS AND THEY SAID THEY WOULD RUN IT DOWN AND KILL IT IF THEY COULDNT GET A SHOT FIRST. THIS LOOKS LIKE SOME OLE BOY JUST TURNING HIS DOGS OUT ON A COYOTE IN A TRAP BUT FOR DISCUSSION SAKE DONT MOST PEOPLE START/TRAIN DOGS ON A CAGED ANIMAL IE RABBIT PENS, HOG BAY PENS AND COONS IN ROLL CAGES?



Yea............you're right. 

No place for facts here. Don't know why I would even think that truth or reality would be welcomed?  

Now back to the regularly scheduled waste of bandwidth whereby people bash things that in reality, they know nothing about.


----------



## Jesse James (Jan 15, 2009)

The dogs in the pics are Lacys , they belong to a trapper in Texas. The coyote is caught in a trap , he carries the dogs out with him for the kill gets paid to do it from the state. 

The hog population is huge in Texas but they give those guys a hard time about moving live hogs , lots of red tape and they do alot of flying around shooting them & letting them lay for the buzzards. 

I have met the guy who owns the dogs , he was on a hunt with us once and said we were pretty stupid for catching hogs live like we did. It was all good though , while his dogs were tieing our shoes our dogs where baying hogs in his back yard.


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does he let the dogs kill it or does he shoot ?


----------



## Russ Toole (Jan 15, 2009)

Never thought I would feel sorry for a coyote, but its face says it all.  He is fighting for his life, and im sure he didnt make it.  Some sorry people out there.


----------



## Jesse James (Jan 15, 2009)

mriver72 said:


> Does he let the dogs kill it or does he shoot ?




He does shoot some , others he lets the dogs kill. I`m not on the same page with him about alot of things but that is his way.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 16, 2009)

jmharris23 said:


> He looks mad



I disagree! He looks terrified!




shawn mills said:


> Huntin is one thing but NO MATTER how you slice it that is NOT humane. PERIOD.



I agree! I'll kill every 'yote I see, but I will not TORTURE one, and those pics represent that exactly!

I'm surprised and disappointed that GON allowed these to be shown! Here's all the "proof" the anti's need to show hunters in a bad light. You can bet they've already been forwarded around their sites and now here they are on Woody's! 
Great! Just great!


----------



## JuliaH (Jan 16, 2009)

It's a sad state of affairs to do that to any animal. If its a pest kill it, but not like that   




chuckb7718 said:


> I disagree! He looks terrified!
> 
> I agree! I'll kill every 'yote I see, but I will not TORTURE one, and those pics represent that exactly!
> 
> ...


----------



## HCREB (Jan 16, 2009)

*hog hunting*



Corey said:


> What the diffrence in this and Hog Hunting with
> dog's, hog dog's get tore up to dont they?



that is the truth X 2!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 16, 2009)

He can do his thing and I'll do mine..I've had yotes run my hounds off trees before..Know of some young hounds killed by them..If mine decide to jump on a coyote and kill it..So be it..I'll not stop them!!!!! I want however post pics all over the net showing it


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jan 16, 2009)

Crimson said:


> I'm with you 1000%. I don't see any difference in that and what the Michael Vick's of this world do.  I don't like any kind of high fenced hunting.  I think it is awful.



x3...not humane at all...


----------



## RocketRider (Jan 16, 2009)

can the mods delete this thread,,please,,,


----------



## 3pits (Jan 16, 2009)

I am not defending this, just asking questions, and pointing out what I see. again, not defending!

how does one go about training dogs with out a "victim" or a trial animal, when training french ring dogs you have to have a decoy/victim

when I have seen dogs being trained for hog hunting you use a hog as a training aid,,,what is the difference here? I will anser my own question, usually the training aid can run and get away

In these pictures, I dont see a domesticated dog tearing into this wild animal,,,matter of fact I dont see either animal make contact with the others flesh, I dont see any dogs actually biting the coyote nor do I see the coyotes teeth contacting the dogs body, ,,,,,,,,,,, so what we have here is: possibly pictures of a training session, just like a hog with hog dogs,     ok the difference is that it (from what others say I have no idea) it "appears" the coyote is connected to something, and not able to run away, but what good would that do if the yote is in a high fence pen? not that makes it OK, but the reality is is that once in that pen, there is not much chance of him getting out, and the same scenario happening in different corners of the pen or different gullies/canyons/ravines/bogs etc,,,

I guess I am saying there is ammunition here for the anti's and this is similar to things that happen all the time that are not broadcast on the web,


----------



## Coppertop13 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Not a foxpen*

That is not a foxpen. The wire on foxpens is 2x4 dog wire 95% of the time and those dogs for sure are not foxhounds.  I have foxhunted for years and have ran dogs in some Fox pens.  Quit foxhunting because running in pens was not hunting to me. Just like feeding deer all year and climbing a tree waiting on them to come to the feed.


----------

